# Want to do it



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

Even though my wife thinks that I have too many hobbies already, I really want to get started building rods. I imagine that this question has been asked a thousand but where is the best place to start. Are there any realitively inexpensive start up kits that are good quality. Are there any local outlets for blanks or is the web the best option. I know very little about the process but I want to learn. Any input will be appreciated Thanks


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i use mudhole http://www.mudhole.com/


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

"The Rod Room" down in Orange beach has pretty much everything you need and they are very helpful.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

tidebow67 said:


> Even though my wife thinks that I have too many hobbies already, I really want to get started building rods. I imagine that this question has been asked a thousand but where is the best place to start. Are there any realitively inexpensive start up kits that are good quality. Are there any local outlets for blanks or is the web the best option. I know very little about the process but I want to learn. Any input will be appreciated Thanks


This might be what your looking for Rods


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

check craigslist. there was an add for a whole buch of stuff on ther i also think somene on here is selling there stuff..probably the same person lol.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

before you get a bunch of stuff someones getting rid of take a good long look at whats there

it might just be stuff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol

im in ft walton and have been building rods for over 30 years


----------

